# Do Duroc's Shed?



## MikahMom (Jul 7, 2011)

It has been a typically hot, muggy summer here in ole MS     I was just noticing that my 17 month old Duroc boar, Big Daddy, appears to be shedding - is that normal?  Usually he has long coarse hairs on his body, but now he has a few bald patches.  He doesn't have mites or lice and enjoys lying in his mud wallow.   Was thinking that perhaps it is shedding time :/  


Big Daddy also became a daddy threeweeks ago    Our Yorkshire, Blanche, had ten beautiful piglets - three pink and seven red/pink.   Our other Yorkshire, Rose, is due in the next 1-2 weeks (poor girl looks like she's about to pop lol )




MikahMom


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 7, 2011)

Pigs don't sweat, not sure if they shed.  Never noticed ours shedding.  Ours have had lice in the past and the only way I knew was that I saw the nits behind their ears, not the adults.


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 7, 2011)

and congrats on the new little ones!  Did you get to assist with the birth?  Our Large Black Hogs are docile and the mamas enjoy my rubbing of their belly while they are in hard labor.


----------



## MikahMom (Jul 7, 2011)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> and congrats on the new little ones!  Did you get to assist with the birth?  Our Large Black Hogs are docile and the mamas enjoy my rubbing of their belly while they are in hard labor.


Unfortunately, no.  We were away on vacation and she had them three days before we returned.  She is a very good mother and has no trouble with letting us pet her little ones.  She trusts us implicitly and wasn't worried a bit when we did their wolf teeth.  They are growing fine  



Will check behind Big Daddy's ears for nits.  


MikahMom


----------

